# 8th june 2013 bride



## laura&faith

ive been engaged to my fiance for 3 year we have been together for nearly 7 years and we have decided to set a dat :happydance:. We are trying to get to it asap as my dad has had a bad battle of cancer of his larynx,and has found yet another lump and is having a ultra sound scan on the 25th of this month so fingers crossed its nothing to bad. We are going to see the vicar on wedensday night to book a date :cloud9: carnt believe this is it. I have started doing a list and have already found my wedding dress we are going to try and not spend to much the hcurch is pretty resonable its costing £508 for it all so thats not to bad.

my dress 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/imaged.jpg


----------



## Scally

Lovely dress hun! absolutely gorgeous!
Hope it goes vicar on wednesday and you can book quickly.
Sorry to hear about your dad, huge hugs xx
look forward to hearing all about your planning x


----------



## honeybee2

So sorry about your dad's battles, hope he pulls through and welcome to brides!


----------



## laura&faith

thank you me and my mum have been doing some very hard wedding planning today looking round venues to hold the party in caterors etc, i have also changed my dress idea i tryed a dress on a bit similar to the one that i posted but i looked funny in it then i tryed one on i absolutly had to have 

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/love.jpg

it goes with my theme as my oh has been emailing around for my horse and carraige :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Omg beautiful dress! I have one that's almost the same as that (I have 2 almost the same actually lol!) I also ordered that almost exact same one from a China website and after waiting weeks for it, it got sent back to China due to "customs issues" :grr: 

But omg gorgeous dress hun :) Proper fairytale stuff! x


----------



## honeybee2

love the dress!


----------



## laura&faith

thanks its a bargain lol, im so excited and i havent even booked a date yet just wish wedensday will hurry up and arrive lol, im going to see the venue to hold the after do in, i am in love with castles and we have a castle only 15mins down the road its used as a golf club but does weddings so we going to go see that after we have picked a date with the vicar im in love with it and again another bargain xx


----------



## honeybee2

what castle is it?


----------



## laura&faith

wilton castle xx


----------



## laura&faith

going to see the vicar tonight 6pm to set my day :happydance:


----------



## laura&faith

we are getting married th 1st september 2012 :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

:bunny: :wohoo: congrats on setting the date!


----------



## laura&faith

ive now got:
my tiara
my viel
my daughters flowergirl headband
and invatations:happydance:

ill be all sorted in a few months lol x


----------



## laura&faith

my tiara and invatations came today so took some pics 
my tiara
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20110824-00002.jpg
faiths litlle headband and bracelet
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20110824-00005.jpg
wedding invites
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20110824-00008.jpg
evening invites
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20110824-00007.jpg


----------



## laura&faith

well me and my partner finally decided not to spend a load on this wedding. we went to see a venue and it was £7000 with out the dj then we still have to pay 
£500 for the church then dresses cars suits cakes etc.

we have decided to stay with the church wedding and do our local club up and we are going to go away ojn a family holiday, we looked at a package for 14 nights all inclusive £1795 and we leave 2days after the wedding so much cheaper than a big wedding lol. so now we just need to ring around for a dj and caterers. its £20 deposit on the club we get it back if noone fights


----------



## laura&faith

well we have booked our club for the venue, we have also booked our photographer on a bargain as shes a friend of the family shes charging £350 for the full album and a disk for the full day :happydance: seeing the caterer this week so hoping thats not going to be to bad she said roughly between £500 and £700 so its not to bad. we have been searching for a dj and not having any look, we also need to book wedding cars dont no how much they will cost any ideas ?? xxx


----------



## laura&faith

my daughters flower girl dress
front
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/faiths.jpg

back
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/white-plum-flower-girl-pickup-dress-6-18m-2-4-6-8-10-12.jpg

bridesmaids dresses
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/f8957df1ad296c0e903c7ae0ae428878.jpg


----------



## Mynx

Lovely dresses!!!


----------



## laura&faith

getting way too excited lol, i have ordered faiths flower girl dress cz they were age 2 and then age4 she turns 2 in november this year and shes a little dot so i no if anything its going to be too long but my aunty is a dress maker so she said she wil take in if needs be same as my wedding dress ordering that end of october and the bridesmaid dresses are getting ordered next week lol im nearly done xx


----------



## jms895

My birthday :D
Congrats!


----------



## laura&faith

bridesmaids are no help lol i need to decide which bridesmaid dress anyone?
dress 1
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/14000.jpg
dress 2
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/140.jpg
dress 3
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/15000.jpg
dress 4
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/1500.jpg
dress 5
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/150.jpg

wich ever one will be the colour of dress 1 or 2 
xxxx


----------



## laura&faith

i also like this one to lol 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/instore-popu...=UK_Wedding_Clothing&var=&hash=item61cc4d5a16


----------



## Mynx

I like the first one for a bridesmaid dress :) Lovely colour too!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Laura,
First off - congratulations on setting a date! How exciting... and you have so much time to plan :) (I had about six months for my wedding last year, as I wanted a particular date :happydance:)

I wanted to post you a link (and a picture of the dress live that I chose), as I found a really great website for my bridesmaids last year - but under 10 posts I can't upload links / pictures...

So, I will be a busy bee in the forum and if you would like the link, I would be happy to post it for you :flower:
 



Attached Files:







52880_489390437914_681637914_6865332_4236186_o.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bubumaci

Hmm ... I guess I can post pictures, just not suggest websites...
Anyway, that was the dress I chose for my girls - the website has a lovely selection of dresses, the prices are acceptable and the quality was good... :)


----------



## cupcakekate

i love the first bridesmaid dress pic!! lovely choice of colour too xxx


----------



## laura&faith

thanks every one i liked the first one to that was the first one i saw but bridesmaids just said they like them all lol x


----------



## laura&faith

the first dress is £69 from a bridal website called jjhouse but the bridesmaids are still picking loads lol up next the latest one they both realy like


----------



## jms895

I love the top one its gorgeous, where that from? x


----------



## laura&faith

a website called jjhouse.com then under bridesmaid dresses xx


----------



## bubumaci

It really is vey lovely :)


----------



## laura&faith

ordered faiths dress and new headband, also ordered place cards for the top table of the amazing ebay lol, im only having place cards on the top table im letting people sit where they want to i really cannot be bothered to stress over table plans lol. on top of wedding and planning baby for after the wedding we have just been to see a new build hoping to buy our very first home if all goes to plan we can move in march next year :. will post pics when they arrive


----------



## laura&faith

place cards have arrived today they are lovely, just spoke to my friends step mum who is doing my bouquets for free im just buying the artificial flowers, anyways i have decided on gerberas, i just love how they are, plus my sisters got married last year and had roses so i dont realy want the same lol


----------



## laura&faith

faiths dress has arrived today its lovely we had to put it on lol,
hers pics
back
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMAG0233.jpg
front
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20110923-00104.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20110923-00101.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMAG0231.jpg

we are thinking of not having the flower on the bow and just pinning it on the bottom of the dress

heres one of the place cards for the top table#

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20110923-00105.jpg

the dress is a bit big on her but shes got 11month lol plus my aunty is a dress maker, just waiting for her headband to come now its due any day, thats faith nearly all done lol


pic happy lol


----------



## Arlandria

My god, your daughter is a cutie!! 

Where did you get your place cards? They are lovely x


----------



## laura&faith

aww thanks hun, i got the place cards from the one and only ebay lol £3.50 for a pack of 10 xxx


----------



## laura&faith

my nieghbour, shes more of a realy good friend her baby and faith have play dates everyday, i went down for a cuppa yesterday and she showed me a picture of a Rolls Royce it looked gorgeous. i asked how much it was she said give me £100 and ill give it to him, i said is that all its costing she said no its £200 but you can have it for £100 and i will put the rest to it for part of your wedding present:hugs:
the car
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/the_car.jpg
classic Rolls Royce, a wonderful piece of British history that was owned at one time by the late great actor, Norman Wisdom. 
xxx


----------



## laura&faith

looking for a decent dj now that does karaoke aswel x


----------



## laura&faith

yayyy faiths flower girl headband arrived today will post pics tomorrow xx


----------



## laura&faith

need to update 
i have been to the bridal shop today to LOOK at wedding dresses to try them on and ive bought one:happydance: it was ment to be £1200 and ive got it in the sale for 495 :D they selling of all the display dresses and i had to get it i dont have a pic of me in it but heres the link go down its the 2nd one called johanna
https://www.trulybeautiful.co.uk/index.php?page=products&cID=2#
im over the moon with it soo happy
it has a real big train which im in love with


----------



## laura&faith

my friend has just sent the picture of me in it 
the pic of her fone does not do the dress any justice the lights are very dim and its massive i had pillow blocks down my back to try and keep it tight lol
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMAG0366.jpg


----------



## cupcakekate

so gorgeous!!!


----------



## chelseaharvey

Congratulations same day as I get married 
Enjoy the planning


----------



## laura&faith

thanks everybody i will post a better pic when its took in and fits me lol


----------



## laura&faith

well i had till feb to pay my dress of, my partner was all nice with me this morning let me have a lie in and fetched me breakfast, he seen to our lo and said away lets go pay your dress of i was gobsmacked :wacko: anyways i went in and she said i can fetch it home in new year and to take it back 2 months before the wedding for it dry cleaned and took in for me as its massive so once i get it home i will post a better pic of it :happydance:


----------



## Jemma_x

Dress looks lovely x


----------



## laura&faith

me and my oh decided to have a budget wedding and buy our home but now oh has gone for a dearer house so we have to save extra for deposit and the house is a new build stil gettin built so will be ready for us july next year. my oh said to me last night that he would rather us wait till the following may/june to get married in 2013 instead so its our wedding and not a rush and stress about money, im absolutly gutted but i no he dont want to upset me he just wants to do right but still :'( im going to have to ask where i got my wedding dress if i can still get it took in and dry cleaned for free in 2013 or wether i will have to find somewhere to get it done. he has said if we can get some money behind us we can have a bigger wedding but not massive


----------



## laura&faith

going to the chuch tonight to change the date :(


----------



## laura&faith

new date
8th june 2013 at 1pm :)


----------

